# our wonderful collection of animals



## gtpdriver (Oct 22, 2009)

We have 2 snakes (1 dumeril boa and 1 ball python), 3 leopard geckos, 1 bearded dragon, 3 fish tanks (1 is 180 gallons), 4 baby rats and 1 fire bellied toad.

Our Ball Python "Monk"









The Dumeril Boa









Our oldest and biggest leopard gecko "Cross"









This is our mack snow leopard gecko "Mack"









Our youngest and smallest leopard gecko (he doesn't have a name yet)









Our Bearded Dragon "Apollo"









Our 180 gallon aquarium with our fish









Here are our new rats 
This is the one female (we don't have a name for her yet)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is "Spot"









This is "Tank" he pushes all the others around the cage. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is "Halo" I am not quite sure how he got that name









So, our only pets you haven't met are the fish in our other two aquariums and our fire bellied toad.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Omg your rats are so cute!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

They are very very young rats that look like they should still be with their mother really. How old are they? Where did you get them?

I love bearded dragons. They have so much expression on their faces.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I beleive the OP, ordered rats for her snakes, but they gave them live ones, so they kept them.


----------



## careyrose (Jan 3, 2010)

We have geckos just like your 1st two...nice. Do you own Ohiogecko.com? I noticed one of the pics is trademarked  We operate midwestGecko. Anyways cute rats...look a little young to be without mom.


----------

